
Where there's smoke – the cigarettes-and-Covid story is growing harder to ignore - emptybits
https://nationalpost.com/opinion/colby-cosh-where-theres-smoke-the-cigarettes-and-covid-story-is-growing-harder-to-ignore
======
elliekelly
I know the vitamin D deficiency theory has been discussed at length on HN but
I don't know why it isn't brought up seriously in the cigarette discussion as
well. This article just brushes it aside:

> Note that the researchers seem to have been pursuing the good old Vitamin D
> chimera: the poor devils went looking in the fridge for milk and found a
> pack of Marlboro reds.

It makes sense to me that smokers would be the one segment of the population
that's consistently _not_ vitamin D deficient: they're forced to stand outside
for 5-minutes several times a day while they smoke.

Maybe it's the _behavioral_ differences between smokers and non-smokers and
not the cigarettes themselves. How do people who vape fare with Covid-19?
They're presumably consuming the same (or more) nicotine as smokers but
probably aren't going outside for every hit.

~~~
Mo3
I think I can remember reading sometime that vaping is just as effective with
much less health consequences

------
lonelappde
When I smell cigarette smoke I turn around and walk away. Smokers have more
social distance from me.

------
quotemstr
Now wait until the public discovers that there really is a relationship
between smoking and low BMI. I really have to wonder whether, all-in-all, the
campaign to disparage smoking may have been a net negative with the respect to
public health

~~~
locao
As a fat smoker, I really doubt any MD ruled out the BMI off this equation.
Every time I go to a medical appointment I am lectured about how my weight
will kill me. Smoking? "Oh, you should stop, bye"

